# Can a man ejaculate by giving cunnilingus?



## billgour (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi. I have been married to my wife for three years now, and we have a wonderful marriage and sex life. The reason I am posting is becuase something unique about our sex life. I first went down on my dear wife while we were dating, and everything was normal. However, over time I gradually learned to enjoy this act greatly. Then, when I was going down on my wife during my honeymoon, I ejaculated. Now when my wife found out about this, she laughed. I was embarrased at first, but then I laughed too. She was deeply impressed that my pleasuring her could turn me on that much. Ever since, I have always done this when going down on my wife. In fact, I notice I orgasm more intensely from me going down on her than from straight intercourse. Is this normal? Again, it hasn't hampered our sex life, but I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

billgour said:


> Hi. I have been married to my wife for three years now, and we have a wonderful marriage and sex life. The reason I am posting is becuase something unique about our sex life. I first went down on my dear wife while we were dating, and everything was normal. However, over time I gradually learned to enjoy this act greatly. Then, when I was going down on my wife during my honeymoon, I ejaculated. Now when my wife found out about this, she laughed. I was embarrased at first, but then I laughed too. She was deeply impressed that my pleasuring her could turn me on that much. Ever since, I have always done this when going down on my wife. In fact, I notice I orgasm more intensely from me going down on her than from straight intercourse. Is this normal? Again, it hasn't hampered our sex life, but I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


Who cares if it is normal, just enjoy it. I have never heard of that specific situation but I do know of men who can ejaculate without any direct physical stimulation. Wish I could.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

WOW, that is something, no wonder she is impressed. How erotic & sexy is that !


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't young men do this when they get really excited??

Ya know, like in American Pie? 

Anyway, I agree with another poster. Who cares! If it's that exciting and fulfilling for you and your wife then it's a good thing!


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, in my younger days, I came close to. . .but I would say I would have been probably dry humping the bed while doing it (thereby getting stimulation).

There has been some research regarding some people being trained to think themselves to orgasm.

The scientific community was skeptical but they took this flakey hippy woman who said she could do it and put her in a f-MRI scanner (I think) and sure enough, there appeared to be orgasmic activity in the brain.

The brain is inded the biggest sex organ.

(well, next to legends of mine  )


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I saw that special about the mind orgasming. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

That was interesting.

Maybe that's why women look that way after they eat chocolate.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> That was interesting.
> 
> Maybe that's why women look that way after they eat chocolate.



Or shopping. Some times finding the perfect new duvet or sheet set is mind blowingly close to an orgasm...I should know. I am sitting under my beautiful new damask duvet now lol


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

If we can have 'nocturnal emissions' we obviously are capable of it.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Dude,

You're humping the edge of the mattress.


----------



## r2d210 (Nov 3, 2010)

Happens to me almost every time. Very much a turn on! She often likes to touch me with her foot, but I can't take it! Not even humping the mattress, just love the cunnilingus! BTW, married 20 years and still gets me! I just wish I could get down there more often!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband gets very excited too when he eats me. After I come orally, we go to the bedroom, he climbs on top of me, within only one or two minutes(sometimes seconds), he starts to shoot!!! 

So he loves to eat me!!! I can't take it too often, the orgasm is too strong!!!


----------



## prometheus (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, I have heard of that happening. Odd for me to understand that without stimulation. On the flip side I bet she doesn't have even a near orgasm if and when she goes down on you, eh? I could be mistaken tho, there are a very select few who enjoy giving oral. Oh how I can only dream.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

Haven't heard of this either but that would be just awesome


----------



## lisalovestom (Oct 10, 2010)

My husband hasn't actually ejaculated while eating me but he really, really loves it too. We've been together over 20 years and his enjoyment of sex seems to depend on the amount of time he spends exploring my body. It really turns him on to turn me on - I'm a lucky girl!

By the way, I've had many orgasms while giving him head. I absolutely love doing it and it really turns me on. Especially when he's talking dirty and telling me what to do. I love it!


----------



## deb9017 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea that a man could get so turned on by doing oral that is would cause him to ejaculate. I think it is awesome though! I would love it if my man did that!!


----------



## inctpl (Mar 15, 2010)

billgour, yes I too have had this happen when I was much younger and about your age. 
I was so quick to O in those days too. Like you as I began to enjoy this, I actually ejaculated a couple of times during cunnilingus on dw without being touched or touching myself. And it was intense. And dw was aroused/intrigued by this. 
Other times I would stop or slow down as not to O so quickly. 
I think it is great for you too. Now being middle aged this no longer happens, but I will mb while giving dw oral and she loves this too. And for some reason this O for me now can be just as intense as oral or IC.


----------



## cutecarrie09 (Feb 15, 2011)

All I can say is wow! I think it's awesome. Neither of you should feel bad...just enjoy!!


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Thought I had replied here before. Anyway, that is awesome. I enjoy cunnilingus, but dayum, guess I don't like it nearly as much as you do


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I've cum while giving oral to my husband. I didn't during our early years but began to a few years ago. The first time, I was just going slow and taking my time and thinking in my head what he was feeling...paying attention to his movements and everything else intensely then sort of felt that tingly, amazing feeling and it was crazy because the more I was sucking the more I was feeling as if it were possible and then voila. And I was like WTF?! I do sometimes still but not every time. I have to be really in the mood and focused.

He has never cum while going down on me though. I think it's awesome that you do!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ejaculate while going down? Like full-on? Or just pre-cum? =/


----------



## ASV (Feb 6, 2011)

I could cum by just thinking about it when i was younger.
My wife could too when she was horny .After masturbating to an orgasm the first time,she could orgasm again and again, just by belly breathing alone.
But i guess that was in the past!...


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

billgour said:


> Hi. I have been married to my wife for three years now, and we have a wonderful marriage and sex life. The reason I am posting is becuase something unique about our sex life. I first went down on my dear wife while we were dating, and everything was normal. However, over time I gradually learned to enjoy this act greatly. Then, when I was going down on my wife during my honeymoon, I ejaculated. Now when my wife found out about this, she laughed. I was embarrased at first, but then I laughed too. She was deeply impressed that my pleasuring her could turn me on that much. Ever since, I have always done this when going down on my wife. In fact, I notice I orgasm more intensely from me going down on her than from straight intercourse. Is this normal? Again, it hasn't hampered our sex life, but I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


I wish every man could get off simply from providing pleasure to his wife  Would make a woman's life more interesting HAHA BUt seriously, you are not alone, I have had guys do that, though not every time (I think my reaction in the moment helps) WOW.... give your wife a high five from the sista's will ya HAHA


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

I can and do now that I have a partner with a high libido. We're both in our 60s and I have orgasms just from eating her, sometimes just from caressing and kissing, with the strong likelihood of multiple orgasms with small quantities of ejaculates along the way. You wouldn't know by looking at my lover, but she is hotter than a pistol and has the effect of driving me over the edge, and she loves driving me crazy. 

None of my small number of previous lovers ever had this impact on me, I am extremely fortunate.



billgour said:


> Hi. I have been married to my wife for three years now, and we have a wonderful marriage and sex life. The reason I am posting is becuase something unique about our sex life. I first went down on my dear wife while we were dating, and everything was normal. However, over time I gradually learned to enjoy this act greatly. Then, when I was going down on my wife during my honeymoon, I ejaculated. Now when my wife found out about this, she laughed. I was embarrased at first, but then I laughed too. She was deeply impressed that my pleasuring her could turn me on that much. Ever since, I have always done this when going down on my wife. In fact, I notice I orgasm more intensely from me going down on her than from straight intercourse. Is this normal? Again, it hasn't hampered our sex life, but I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm pretty confused.

So on the one hand, some women like this. On the other hand, some women would be bothered if the same thing happened right when intercourse started.

When is premature ejaculation a turn on and when is it not?

Hmmm.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Trenton... that is both impressive and WAY TMI!!!! HAHA


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

michzz said:


> I'm pretty confused.
> 
> So on the one hand, some women like this. On the other hand, some women would be bothered if the same thing happened right when intercourse started.
> 
> ...


Depends... sometimes a quickie early in foreplay makes for more lasting action later... just sayin..


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

michzz said:


> I'm pretty confused.
> 
> So on the one hand, some women like this. On the other hand, some women would be bothered if the same thing happened right when intercourse started.
> 
> ...


Michzz,

My GF *really* enjoys the multiple orgasms I bring her to with my hands, mouth, sometimes a toy, during long periods prior to actual intercourse. She is delighted I'm having orgasms while giving her intense pleasure.

Sometimes we go so long we skip penetration, but by then she is worn out and needs a break. I don't mind in the least, nor does she, she's had so many clitoral and g-spot orgasms she is very happy and I've had a great deal of pleasure. 

I think P-E is a problem when the guy orgasms and the woman is left high and damp.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Star said:


> Michzz
> 
> PE is ok in moderation but when it get to this level it's not so good
> 
> YouTube - Jizz In My Pants


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

OK - this question might actually be related...

First - to clarify - you guys are talking orgasm with no physical contact, right?

Was wondering the other day about wet dreams. Are those purely "thought / dream / mind" driven? 

Or do we guys actually hump the bed in our sleep?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Bump - to ask if you guys are truly talking about orgasm with NO contact...


----------



## Cunningulist (May 29, 2015)

deb9017 said:


> Wow, I had no idea that a man could get so turned on by doing oral that is would cause him to ejaculate. I think it is awesome though! I would love it if my man did that!!


This happened to me the first time I went down on a woman, and it got me hooked on cunninglingus ever since. The girl who'd introduced me to it adored the fact that I could be completely by going down her. To this day, there's nothing that I'd rather do, and I much prefer it to intercourse, receiving head, or anything else. I'll still orgasm most of the time while performing cunninglingus, so long as she allows me to go on her long enough to do so. Unfortunately, my wife and the women I'd dated before her usually seem to be overly focused on intercourse and get distracted by the errection in the room.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

I get super hot and excited all over when I was blowing my ex-bf.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

This happened once. I remember her asking me after she _came {spell check,_ "don't you want to get-off too?"
She looked confused and disappointed when I said, "I already did."


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

This is also a good sign that your cardiovascular pipes are in good shape.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Four year old zombie thread. Feel free to open a new thread if you want to discuss this issue.


----------

